# Ain't Nothing on the Cruze to hook a tow chain to!!!



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wasn't that bad, just about a six inch drift, but over softer ground at the airport. If the Cruze had someplace to hook a tow chain to, would have been out in two seconds. But it don't.

So we got a snow plow to clear all around it, then a lot of heavy snow shoveling and man power pushing. Wonder how they can get this car on a flat bed truck if it were stalled? Sure missing the boat on this issue, sure didn't want to put the chain on the half axles, could do some major damage.

We did with help get it out with no damage, but was a heck of a lot of work. Am I missing something here? Even the people helping me, experienced, said, where are the tow hooks? Nothing but plastic under there.

Now I am thinking about getting rid of this POS, was very frustrating, and a lot of hard work. How do you deal with a problem like this?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The sad part is the cruze in other parts of the world have a towing port on the front and back bumper and included tool kit(threaded rod with metal loop). Just open the port on the bumper and screw it in. 

Pretty huge oversight & bugs the crap out of me when I see some Cadillac's have the same bumper ports in the USA.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The LS has ONE ....................................................................................................................


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Install a Trailer hitch? about the only bolt on thing i can thing of. im sure there is something you could come up with, i havent been under my car yet


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

LS6rally said:


> Install a Trailer hitch? about the only bolt on thing i can thing of. im sure there is something you could come up with, i havent been under my car yet


How would one install a trailer hitch on the front end of this car?

Just asking. 

It's all my fault for not looking first, again that naughty word, assume with a hyphen before and after that "u".


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

LS6rally said:


> Install a Trailer hitch? about the only bolt on thing i can thing of. im sure there is something you could come up with, i havent been under my car yet


If you look how the trailer hitch is mounted on the cruze you probably should not pull the car out of the ditch with it as the torque at a strange angle would rip it right off the rear frame section. Only way I would attempt this is if it was a straight pull, even then the rear frame isn't designed to handle that. Cruze Weights 3,000lbs, tow rating is only 1000lbs. Believe the hitch is rated for 2,000lbs, so its not even rated for the weight of the car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

brian v said:


> The LS has ONE


Maybe in the Europe, Asia or Australia, US cruze does not have any good towing point. Would have to damage the front and rear bumper covers to even attempt pulling this thing. 

Have heard of tow truck drivers damaging the cruze to tow it, bending rear z-link components or even front tie rods.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Telling me that a 2004 Cavalier did come equipped with towing hooks does not solve the problem with the Cruze.

I see aftermarket hooks are available and claim to be for the Cruze, but with no installation instructions included. Say to bring it to a professional. You don't find stress analysis engineers in a garage, this has got to be a GM problem to solve.

Ha, received two letters in the mail from both my GM dealers in town claiming to be professionals. Your battery is okay, it starts the car! Of course it starts the car, had it on the charger all night, but goes dead in 24 hours! Or you ain't got problems with your rear calipers, ain't getting any error codes. These are professionals? Have a better word for these people, but would be banned from this site if I typed it.

Sure if enough of us get together, GM will do something about it.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

NickD said:


> How would one install a trailer hitch on the front end of this car?
> 
> Just asking.
> 
> It's all my fault for not looking first, again that naughty word, assume with a hyphen before and after that "u".


I guess i assumed you got stuck nose in, not sure how you got stuck with your nose facing out. sounds like you need snow tires.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Guess you'd have to buy the special tow hooks the wrecker crews have that fit into the frame to attach the tow chains/straps to.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

LS6rally said:


> I guess i assumed you got stuck nose in, not sure how you got stuck with your nose facing out. sounds like you need snow tires.


Or a 4WD SUV.

Would be financially ahead by handing out carts at Walmart.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I use my escape with 4wd when it gets real bad. Works flawless and gets extremely good mileage for a v6 suv


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad to hear nothing was hurt , except your happiness with your cruze. Sucks no matter what car you have if you get stuck. But I am glad that you brought this up so I can try to handle this before I am in your situation.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

As Paul Harvey says, here's the rest of the story. Tried to turn around, mistake number 2, would have been far better off, if I left it.

With more research, sounds like on these newer vehicles, tow hooks are becoming history. Reason, people will try to pull a vehicle out into a freeway and cause a major crash. Want you to call 911, have a cop there directing traffic, and a tow truck equipped with some kind of wheel clamps. Haven't checked those out. But I was on private property, well an airport is considered private property.

Ha, could also blame the FAA, was suppose to do this inspection two months ago with the FAA when the weather was nice. But nobody seems to know what happened to them. But proceeded without them, just to keep the equipment current.

Then after I calmed down, where I am now, knew this car didn't have tow hooks from the very first spring we had it. No place to tie down our kayak so decided to use my Supra instead.

Son just back from up north, said he and his brother in-law, didn't mention the make of the car tried to help a young lady get out of a snow drift. But she had already called her dad. He hooked his chain to her rear bumper and pulled it off. Ha, at least I am not that dumb, least not yet. But getting there.


----------



## Megz830 (Jan 21, 2021)

NickD said:


> Wasn't that bad, just about a six inch drift, but over softer ground at the airport. If the Cruze had someplace to hook a tow chain to, would have been out in two seconds. But it don't.
> 
> So we got a snow plow to clear all around it, then a lot of heavy snow shoveling and man power pushing. Wonder how they can get this car on a flat bed truck if it were stalled? Sure missing the boat on this issue, sure didn't want to put the chain on the half axles, could do some major damage.
> 
> ...


Yes there is look in front bumper there is a spot front right by the light where a cover comes off. As well as in trunk underneath your dummy tire there is a silver tow hitch that screws into where the cover but the front light is that’s how you tow it!!! 😊 your welcome!!


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

Recently was talking with a neighbor kid who had just bought a used car, and now was having trouble keeping it running. I looked at the tow ring installed in the front of the car and told him that should have been a warning of possible troubles in his car.


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

NHIA said:


> Recently was talking with a neighbor kid who had just bought a used car, and now was having trouble keeping it running. I looked at the tow ring installed in the front of the car and told him that should have been a warning of possible troubles in his car.


But considering we are forecast for a foot of snow on Monday, I dug out my tow hook from under the spare tire and installed it on the front of my 18 hatchback, and also made sure I had my tow strap in the back. Having them ready to use should insure I don't need them. For some reason it is reverse threaded?


----------

